# Can a pure-bred Siamese have white paws?



## yingying

My friend recently got a Siamese kitten from her friend. The cat doesn't have paper -- the previous owner just want to breed her Siamese pair once before s/n (I know its wrong but it has been done :???. My friend says both the parents are pure breed but I didn't ask if they have papers. That kitten does look like a pure breed applehead Siamese. The head and body type all look right. But funny thing is, that seal point boy has white paws. I never saw Siamese with white paws before. Just wondering, are white paws allowed for pure breed Siamese?


----------



## spotty cats

Perhaps the parents carry the white spotting gene. I have heard of Siamese many years ago showing up with white mitts.


----------



## cooncatbob

You could got to the CFA site and look up what's traits are allowed for the breed.
I personally prefer Appleheads over the modern Siamese.
They look sturdy and the moderns look some what fragile and delicate.


----------



## cooncatbob

I just looked it up and at the CFA at least white toes or feet are grounds for disqualification.


----------



## yingying

I actually did check the CFA standard and understand that white paws are disqualified for show. But my question should be, can a pet quality pure breed Siamese has white paws? My Metoo has a white tail tip, which is also a disqualification from Birman standard, so she is pet quality but still a pure breed. I think the white paws are caused by a "S" gene, but not sure if pure breed Siamese actually carry this S gene at all? If they don't, then this kitten must have a non-Siamese ancester.


----------



## spotty cats

Of course no doubt it is a fault, and makes for a pet quality kitten.

Can you just ask the friend if the parents are papered?


----------



## yingying

Frankly, I don't want to bring that topic up with my friend... I've already mentioned once that her friend shouldn't breed the pair, and she doesn't take it very well (her friend promised one kitten to her, and she was so eager waiting since). She is convinced that the kitten is pure breed, so if I ask about the paper, she possibly will feel offended. 

This question is more to serve my curiousity, as I've always been interested in cat gene. I've seen many pure breed Siamese in person or online, but never once see one with white paws. Also I know that Siamese and bicolor ASH are mixed to create Snowshoe. So if people just want a colorpoint shorthair cat with white paws, why not just use two white paws Siameses and create a new "mitted" color pattern, similar like the mitted Ragdoll? Does that mean Siameses don't carry "white paw gene" at all, so they have to be mixed with other breed to get the white paws?


----------



## spotty cats

I've asked a long time Siamese breeder friend of mine, will let you know what she says.

Others I've spoken to say there is a recessive gene that can throw white paws, however in this case who knows if we are talking about purebred cats.


----------



## catloverami

What you're describing sounds something like a _"Snowshoe"_ breed to me....originally bred from a Siamese with white feet and then crossed with 'tuxedo' pattern American Shorthairs, they have white on the face and chest as well as the feet. They're accepted in TICA=The International Cat Assoc., but not in CFA=Cat Fanciers Assoc. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Snowshoe_(cat)


----------



## spotty cats

It's not a Snowshoe, since that would be a kitten bred from Snowshoe parents.

If all the feet are white it will be a mixed kitten, random white feet or toes is white spotting gene.


----------



## yingying

Not snowshoe for sure. 1) Both parents are Siamese (one with white paws one without), not Snowshoes; and 2) The pattern is not bicolor patter, it's the regular seal point. 

@Spotty: Yep, all feets are white, quite simmetric and clear-cut. So... the white spotting gene and "white paw gene" are different? I think I'm confused here. Can you explain a bit, or point me to some articals? Thanks!


----------



## spotty cats

My breed, Ocicats, were created using Siamese in the 50's. Some lines carry white - lockets that show up on the toes, chest or groin typically (though it can be anywhere).

In this case since one parent has white feet I would doubt either are papered purebred Siamese and rather pointed domestics.


----------



## dweamgoil

spotty cats said:


> In this case since one parent has white feet I would doubt either are papered purebred Siamese and rather pointed domestics.


You said it better, but I was basically gonna write this :thumb


----------



## granitestatecat

the kitten is probably a snowshoe, my mentor has recently switched from breeding applehead Siamese to breeding applehead snowshoes 

in my opinion the likely scenario is this, a breeder who sells both snowshoe and Siamese kittens probably had some snowshoe kittens with no markings, rather that try to explain to a potential buyer that the kitten was not a Siamese but rather a snowshoe that had no markings the breeder probably sold the kitten(s) as Siamese. the new owner brought her kittens home and thought gee i just paid $1200 for these two cats the least they can do is earn back what i paid for them and pay for their own alter surgery so... said scumbag allowed her cats to mate (probably at far to young an age too i might add) and some of the kittens displayed the snowshoe traits that their parents had not 

if i were you i would find out who gave the kitten to your friend and who she bought her cat from and alert the breeder that her contract was violated so that the breeder can take action against them


----------

